

Show HN: Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock Using Magnet Message - psipher
http://magnetsystems.github.io/rpslspock.html

======
psipher
We'd love some feedback - we developed this game as a fun way to kick the
tires of our new messaging framework and realized it would definitely make a
good piece of sample code.

------
shampayne
Nice. Always wanted to play.

